# limited range of motion



## mlsstnt@aol.com (Aug 24, 2010)

I bill indiana wc and i wanted to double ck for limited range of motion would code under instability joint 718.8X thanks


----------



## boozaarn (Aug 24, 2010)

*i would code it as a stiffness*

ihope it helps


----------

